# Automator : tâche récurrente / tâche à la fermeture de session



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de créer quelques tâches via automator (une partie est lancée via des scripts).
J'ai déjà créé une application que je lance à l'ouverture de session automatiquement sans problème.


Pour lancer des tâches toutes les heures, est-ce possible à faire via automator ? Peut-être via le type "alarme calendrier" mais dans ce cas, je n'ai pas vraiment réussi ...
Même chose pour lancer une tâche à la fermeture de session afin de baisser le son de démarrage. Je le trouve bien trop fort ...
J'ai l'impression qu'il faut mieux privilégier launchd avec des fichiers plist pour le premier point.
Pour le deuxième, je ne vois pas trop comment faire autrement qu'avec LogoutHook ...

Merci


----------

